# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Forum Gathering June 13th

## Toni

Blooming Magnolia (Betty) and Charles are graciously inviting any forum members who are on the island to join them for appetizers at Bar de LOubli this Thursday, June 13th from 5:30-7:00pm. 

Please reply to this thread or send me a pm if you are planning to come so that we have an idea of how many to plan for. 

Hope to to see you there!

Toni

----------


## amyb

That is swell...Phil and I are planning to attend!  Gotta love Southern hospitality

----------


## cec1

Thanks for relaying the invitation, Toni . . . and to Betty and Charles.  Unfortunately, it'll be before my arrival date.

----------


## Toni

We have missed seeing you this trip, Dennis. Maybe we’ll cross paths with you in November?

----------


## didier

yes, Diana & Didier plus 2 more.  sounds like a fun gathering.  I will bring my camera!

----------


## PIRATE40

Kathie and I will be there!

----------


## Theresa

We three would love to attend. Thank you!

----------


## Rosita

Moi aussi  :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

I am thinking that there will be a hot time in the old town, Thursday night!

----------


## stbartshopper

Sounds like a  wonderful gathering!

----------


## bkeats

Darn. Don't arrive until the following week. Y'all have fun. One of these days I hope I overlap with a forum gathering.

----------


## amyb

Thank you Betty and Charles for a wonderful cocktail and nibbles party. :thumb up: 
 You are so gracious and and it was good to see you and the family on island again.HUGS!

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

We have just returned home and  I want to thank everyone for making the gathering at Bar de L'Oubli such fun. So glad to see everyone. Diana you told me you posted pictures but I cant find them. Would love to look at all those happy faces again

----------


## amyb

Wonderful gathering in Gustavia. Thank you  for showing us again the specialness and meaning of Southern hospiality.. Glad to see you made it home safely.

----------


## NancySC

> Wonderful gathering in Gustavia. Thank you  for showing us again the specialness and meaning of Southern hospiality.. Glad to see you made it home safely.



Is this the couple who dwell on HHI part time ?

----------

